# Off clonazepam for 1 week



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello fellow dp'ers,

My second semestor of law school ended two weeks ago and i decided not to get another prescription of klonopin, to see how my experience is being all natural. I was originally prescribed 1 mg of klonopin almost a year ago, and reduced the concentration to 0.5 mg because i felt like it was having not only the desired effect of reducing my anxiety, but it caused me to feel drunk. I then reduced my intake to 0.25 mg, which turned out to be a more effective dosage given that it was just enough to take the edge off, but with very limited side effects, so i thought. The first few days of being completely off of it the anxiety was strong enough to keep me from falling asleep, which exacerbated my DP, but after a few days i am now able to sleep reasonably well with out the pills. The reason why i am writing is that now that im off of the klonopin, it seems as though i am feeling a lot more emotions. I didn't realize how numb i was while i was on it until now. I feel depressed for the most part, but with it come other emotions like nostalgia and excitement, which are emotions i have uknowingly been with out for some time. Has anyone else had a similar experience, where they stopped taking klonopin or some other medication and their anxiety returns but so does many other desirable emotions that make you feel like a living human being? I cant decide if im better off anxiety free or anxious with other emotions. Im thinking hard about going on luvox to help with my obssessive thinking and overall dp feeling, but am hesitant because of the foregoing fear. Also the fear of being on a drug for a prolonged of time causing physical and or mental issues down the road.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Hello fellow dp'ers,
> 
> My second semestor of law school ended two weeks ago and i decided not to get another prescription of klonopin, to see how my experience is being all natural. I was originally prescribed 1 mg of klonopin almost a year ago, and reduced the concentration to 0.5 mg because i felt like it was having not only the desired effect of reducing my anxiety, but it caused me to feel drunk. I then reduced my intake to 0.25 mg, which turned out to be a more effective dosage given that it was just enough to take the edge off, but with very limited side effects, so i thought. The first few days of being completely off of it the anxiety was strong enough to keep me from falling asleep, which exacerbated my DP, but after a few days i am now able to sleep reasonably well with out the pills. The reason why i am writing is that now that im off of the klonopin, it seems as though i am feeling a lot more emotions. I didn't realize how numb i was while i was on it until now. I feel depressed for the most part, but with it come other emotions like nostalgia and excitement, which are emotions i have uknowingly been with out for some time. Has anyone else had a similar experience, where they stopped taking klonopin or some other medication and their anxiety returns but so does many other desirable emotions that make you feel like a living human being? I cant decide if im better off anxiety free or anxious with other emotions. Im thinking hard about going on luvox to help with my obssessive thinking and overall dp feeling, but am hesitant because of the foregoing fear. Also the fear of being on a drug for a prolonged of time causing physical and or mental issues down the road.


You have to wean of that drug slowly. It sounds like you are having withdrawal effects.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Hello fellow dp'ers,
> 
> My second semestor of law school ended two weeks ago and i decided not to get another prescription of klonopin, to see how my experience is being all natural. I was originally prescribed 1 mg of klonopin almost a year ago, and reduced the concentration to 0.5 mg because i felt like it was having not only the desired effect of reducing my anxiety, but it caused me to feel drunk. I then reduced my intake to 0.25 mg, which turned out to be a more effective dosage given that it was just enough to take the edge off, but with very limited side effects, so i thought. The first few days of being completely off of it the anxiety was strong enough to keep me from falling asleep, which exacerbated my DP, but after a few days i am now able to sleep reasonably well with out the pills. The reason why i am writing is that now that im off of the klonopin, it seems as though i am feeling a lot more emotions. I didn't realize how numb i was while i was on it until now. I feel depressed for the most part, but with it come other emotions like nostalgia and excitement, which are emotions i have uknowingly been with out for some time. Has anyone else had a similar experience, where they stopped taking klonopin or some other medication and their anxiety returns but so does many other desirable emotions that make you feel like a living human being? I cant decide if im better off anxiety free or anxious with other emotions. Im thinking hard about going on luvox to help with my obssessive thinking and overall dp feeling, but am hesitant because of the foregoing fear. Also the fear of being on a drug for a prolonged of time causing physical and or mental issues down the road.


ive come to the conclusion that drugs suck....i know some have good success and many need them to correct bad brain chemistry but there are always issues and side effects to deal with whether its memory problems, brain fog, sexual dysfunction, tolerance etc. ive been on a low dose of klonopin for 13 months now(1 mg or less..im taking 0.25 to 0.5 now)but i dont get that feeling of being myself and not obsessing over how my body feels like the first few months and i dont want to keep increasing the dose. i also take trileptal and a bit of neurontin. i feel a lack of motivation alot and need to just do things even tho i dont feel into it. its a double edged sword because i prob need to get off at least the klonopin but i dont want to go back to they way i was before taking it. SSRIs and every AD ive tried were terrible....idk ive had chronic anxiety/OCD/ DP since i was a teen and DP for past 20 years....its really frustrating to not have an answer and see the time ticking by and for the most part feeling stuck in my head and preoccupied with internal things and distorted body perceptions. and every so often i get a fairly normal period where i feel like "me" and somewhat content and motivated...but i can never seem to stay there. it sucks!!!!!!!!!! this DP thing is an effing moving target.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you let your doctor know that you are getting off the clonazepam??


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Theone2 said:


> Did you let your doctor know that you are getting off the clonazepam??


Nope, im calling her tomorrow for an appointment and ask for a prescription for luvox. I dont see my doctor regularly, i only go when i need a refill for the med's.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Nope, im calling her tomorrow for an appointment and ask for a prescription for luvox. I dont see my doctor regularly, i only go when i need a refill for the med's.


Okay because sometimes the withdrawal effects can be serious.


----------

